# Paramedic Psychomotor Exam



## Christian York (Aug 14, 2016)

So I took my third attempt at passing my psychomotor exam yesterday, and failed. Now I have to take remediation and try at all 12 skills. And the worst part is, I failed the basic skill, 3 times... it was one of the first skills I did on my initial test and I threw it off as nervousness, and drove all the way to Houston ( a 5 hour drive for me) to retest to fail it again. After that attempt I contacted my course instructor, to show him how I was doing it, and we though we figured out my problem, and I practiced a few more times and he told me if I do it the way I had been practicing I should be good. Well I took it yesterday, and failed even though I crossed my Ts and dotted my eyes, I went nice and slow and methodical, said bsi scene safe twice before touch the patient. Had my partner hold c-spine sized and attached a c-collar put all my straps on according to the acronym  (My Baby Looks Totally Hot) checked pms again, moved patient to a backboard, and recheckedall my interventions, and everything. Ive played it over and over and Ive looked at the critical fails. And it makes me think I'm not cut out for this, I passed the written first try finished with straight As at the top of my class, got recognition from the chief of the fire dept for running a few calls  by myself during clinicals a hot air balloon wreck during the festival allowing other paramedics to work on other patients.and all that doesn't seem like it matters now, and the 2 years I've put into the degree seems pointles, because I don't think I should get an extra 3 attempts for taking some remediation, if I can't pass the basics, how am I supposed to save a critical patient. It's just got me down. Thanks for listening.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 14, 2016)

I have to ask, did you recheck cms after each major step (finishinh stapping, moving to lsb, etc)?


----------



## Christian York (Aug 14, 2016)

I checked it before, after I secured torso and legs, and before I moved them to long spine board. Then I verbalized recheck in all my interventions, vitals, pms, after verbalizing moving them.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 14, 2016)

I'm gonna bet it was either excessive movement during the C collar or KED application. Jerking those straps causes a lot of fails. 

Did you release the leg straps after the move to the backboard? Are you SURE you checked the PMS each time?

And I learned it as "my baby looks hot tonight". Top chest strap is always last.


----------



## Christian York (Aug 14, 2016)

I was told I failed because of that acronym, because the torso is not secured and if you secure the head before the torso is secure it's a fail, because that was the acronym I learned from working in the fire department and my teacher said that is why I failed. Released the leg straps, I am sure I checked pms. The only thing I could think of is their ked was missing the velcro for the head straps, but the examiner said it was fine since I verbalized it, so I didn't complain about it. The only movement I did, was to lean the patient back because my patient was sitting on the edge of his seat, and I leaned him back to hold the ked in the correct spot. I loosen the straps before I begin hooking them up so I am not unhook in things and having to go around the patient. I mean it doesn't really matter at this point unless I get that as my basic skill again, if I go back.


----------



## planetmike (Aug 14, 2016)

I totally understand your frustration. I tested for EMT-Intermediate 99 (I'm in Virginia) back in May. I passed everything at my school's test the week before they cleared us to sit for the certification psychomotor test day. On test day, I failed static cardiology. Failed the retest the same day. Failed the third retest a month later. Did 50+ hours of CE. Ugh! Re-tested all skill stations yesterday and passed everything except dynamic cardiology. And failed the retest. This process is so freaking frustrating. I passed the EMT-I written exam first try. I wish the testing examiner could give a little bit of guidance of what you aren't doing correctly. Leaving us to flounder is frustrating, since we don't know what to focus our studying on. And I have to wonder how much impact there is when testing in a different region of the state where they have different protocols, terminology and equipment. (Yes, we should be tested on national protocols, not local/regional, but it still has an impact.)

Good luck! Don't give up yet. We have to play the system that they've given us. It's not like our complaints or quitting entirely are going to make any difference.


----------



## Colt45 (Aug 15, 2016)

Its crazy the difference in location makes. Where im from the protocols dont even have a preference to the order of straps as long as torso is first. And we a had a national registry instructor there that was giving the test stations to each of us. Honestly i just memorized the exact order they are on the sheet and made myself go crazy going over it so much. Seemed to work.


----------



## Christian York (Aug 15, 2016)

I was always taught top strap goes last. "It supposedly restricts breathing" not taking away from that, but for national registry purposes apparently top strap needs to go on before the head is done or you fail, like I did my first and second retry. I put the straps on in order this time, and strapped all of the torso before even touching the head. So my fail point was something different than that. I mean I had everything done nremt is done, got my degree, got a promotion waiting as soon as the state liscense pops up online, and the basic skill screws me.I mean I know I apparently messed up, but I practiced every week Monday wednsday and Fridays with my instructors who do nremt exams themselves, and all of them graded me and said if I did it exactly the way I was I should pass. And for the life of me going back over it in my head I can't remember switching anything or jumping over anything, I did it exactly the way I was taught.


----------



## Colt45 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hmm. Im not sure then thats kind of lame they dont tell you what youre missing. So how much CE remediation do you need to test again?


----------



## Christian York (Aug 15, 2016)

There is no set amount of hours, you just have to get a certified instructor to sign off that you went back over all the skills again I think.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 15, 2016)

From NREMT.org 

Paramedic 

Paramedic candidates are allowed three (3) full attempts to pass the psychomotor examination (one "full attempt" is defined as completing all twelve (12) skills and two retesting opportunities if so entitled). 

Candidates who fail a full attempt or any portion of a second retest must submit official documentation of remedial training over all skills before starting the next full attempt of the psychomotor examination and re-examining over all twelve (12) skills, provided all other requirements for National Certification are fulfilled. This official documentation must be signed by the Paramedic Training Program Director or Physician Director of training/operations that verifies remedial training over all skills has occurred since the last unsuccessful attempt and the candidate has demonstrated competence in all skills. 

Should a candidate fail the third full and final attempt of the psychomotor examination, the candidate must complete a new, state-approved and CAAHEP-accredited Paramedic Education Program.


----------



## Christian York (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks DEmedic. Yea so no set hours just remedial training in all skills till you show competence. But I'm torn between redoing it and not. I want to be paramedic and have alot of time invested, and have worked as firefighter/basic for two years, I'd like to start getting into some remote work, and going off to see the world, but I don't feel like we should get 6 attempts, it makes it feel more like luck of the draw than actual skill. I know some great medics that have had to retest multiple times, and I think one who flunked out of medic school twice. But I've also met the ones who just skirted by, and are part of the reason we are seen as just ambulance drivers, and why mainstream ems won't see pay raises for quite a while. But by NREMT standards are more competent than me, so I have no room to judge, nor do I slander their time and effort. Thanks for all the talk, living by myself, hitting my head against the wall and working out, only gets so much anger out.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Aug 16, 2016)

#1, it's NEVER random luck. What are the statistical odds of you failing a singular station with different preceptors, multiple times based on a random selection? You are absolutely doing something wrong. Maybe your school is teaching that one singular thing incorrectly. There are a lot of videos available on the internet that focus on skill stations. Watch those, and simply rehearse and memorize them to get through.

#2, you're 99.9% of the way done with this thing. Even if you choose never to do anything with it, at least finish so that you can hold your head high in life, knowing that you conquered this difficulty, and remembering that you didn't give up.


----------



## Colt45 (Aug 16, 2016)

Yeah im with you^ and not only speaking of pride the money youve put into your education and time. There is no way I could make it as far as you and NOT finish. No matter how many times I had to retest!


----------



## Cassandra Bliss (Sep 11, 2016)

Christian York said:


> So I took my third attempt at passing my psychomotor exam yesterday, and failed. Now I have to take remediation and try at all 12 skills. And the worst part is, I failed the basic skill, 3 times... it was one of the first skills I did on my initial test and I threw it off as nervousness, and drove all the way to Houston ( a 5 hour drive for me) to retest to fail it again. After that attempt I contacted my course instructor, to show him how I was doing it, and we though we figured out my problem, and I practiced a few more times and he told me if I do it the way I had been practicing I should be good. Well I took it yesterday, and failed even though I crossed my Ts and dotted my eyes, I went nice and slow and methodical, said bsi scene safe twice before touch the patient. Had my partner hold c-spine sized and attached a c-collar put all my straps on according to the acronym  (My Baby Looks Totally Hot) checked pms again, moved patient to a backboard, and recheckedall my interventions, and everything. Ive played it over and over and Ive looked at the critical fails. And it makes me think I'm not cut out for this, I passed the written first try finished with straight As at the top of my class, got recognition from the chief of the fire dept for running a few calls  by myself during clinicals a hot air balloon wreck during the festival allowing other paramedics to work on other patients.and all that doesn't seem like it matters now, and the 2 years I've put into the degree seems pointles, because I don't think I should get an extra 3 attempts for taking some remediation, if I can't pass the basics, how am I supposed to save a critical patient. It's just got me down. Thanks for listening.


Do you think you went over your allotted 10 min?


----------



## HardWorking (May 19, 2018)

This is late but did you guys ever pass?


----------



## planetmike (May 20, 2018)

I ended up passing on my final (6th) attempt. Stupid cardiology testing. Still have no idea at all what I did wrong in the cardiology stations. After retesting all skills on attempt #4 and passing all but dynamic cardiology (four scenarios on a monitor). Retested same day, am pretty sure they gave me the exact same four scenarios, which I think is against the rules but I didn't challenge before they gave me the results. On my final retest months later (because there were NO other testing dates from August to December) I passed. I know it sounds like sour grapes, but I believe the testing process is broken.


----------



## HardWorking (May 20, 2018)

I passed all 5 stations except for out of hospital scenario. I retested same day and failed again. Now I’m concerned I’ll have to do it all again because now we get two full attempts and two retest. It looks the two retest really means 2 chances.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 20, 2018)

Sorry. But I’m calling BS here. How can the testing process be broken when it’s validated and vetted and the majority pass without issue?

You failed because you lacked the basic knowledge to identify simple cardiac rhythms or treat simple, non complicated cardiac cases. 

It certainly does sound like sour grapes. 



planetmike said:


> I ended up passing on my final (6th) attempt. Stupid cardiology testing. Still have no idea at all what I did wrong in the cardiology stations. After retesting all skills on attempt #4 and passing all but dynamic cardiology (four scenarios on a monitor). Retested same day, am pretty sure they gave me the exact same four scenarios, which I think is against the rules but I didn't challenge before they gave me the results. On my final retest months later (because there were NO other testing dates from August to December) I passed. I know it sounds like sour grapes, but I believe the testing process is broken.


----------

